# Maintenance Dues History



## Wizzy (Apr 10, 2021)

I am trying to make a history of Worldmark Maintenance Dues back to 1990. I still need Dues data for 1990 to 2002. So I am asking anyone reading this to see if you have any of the below info in your old records that you are willing to share for 1990-2002.

Here are the types of info I can use:
1) Dues schedules sent out by Worldmark. Sample attached, although I think the early years had far fewer credit ranges and only one or two columns.
2) Annual dues for any credit range (Block) for any year. Annual dues should be the actual dues and not 12xMonthly or 4xQuarterly- But if that is all you have, I can still use it.
3) Percent increase announced for any of the years.
4) Month Dues increase took effect for any of the years.

Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 11, 2021)

I found the following using Google

Try Marci. The following is from http://marci4worldmark.yolasite.com/issue---fee-increases.php





From WorldMark Jan 2004 15th Anniversary Edition -  https://owners.wyndhamvrap.com/owners/lobby/archive/DESTjan2004.pdf
​


----------



## Wizzy (Apr 11, 2021)

Thanks. Those have already been incorporated in my research. That is why I am asking for any information from personal records.

Marci did some good work in the 2007 time frame. I also found a post from her that said she estimated some of the numbers in her graph.

If anyone can provide copies of Dues Schedules for the years requested, that would be the best info. Second best would be % increases for each year. Third would be actual Credits you held and the associated dues for those credits. Be careful with the Dues amount and let me know if it is 12xMonthly or 4xQuarterly as there is a difference. For instance, there are 12 different annual dues amounts that will produce the same monthly billed amount.


----------

